# You Guys Are Scaring Me More



## dreday (May 4, 2007)

I love this place because I feel like I am not the only person in the universe alone with this problem. I have severe IBS-D and as I stated before, I am trying out this expensive treatment called Biofeedback or something at the Drake Instit. My parents want me to try something for my anxiety and depression which seems to make my ibs unbearable. I am so negative about it. But now even worse because when I read these forums, I see there is no help for any of us, which is why we are here. Now I feel even worse because I am wasting the little money my parents have on a treatment thats not going to work, because obviously if it did work, we would all be doing it. But it's too late nad I cant back out now or they will be fined. Now I feel so hopeless I just want to die.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

It's not going to cure you. It will help you work on the issues like anxiety and/or depression and hopefully you will be able to over come or be better able to cope with them if/when it happens. As an added bonus when you learn to deal with them some of your IBS symptoms can lessen. Maybe if it's stressing you out try taking a break from the boards while you are doing the therapy. As wonderful as it is to have the support here and know that other people understand unfortunately it can also hinder therapy as we get into a cycle of reading about it and focusing more on our own IBS. Don't go into this thinking it won't work. You wont' know until you try. It doesn't work for EVERYONE but it might help you.


----------



## 14486 (Mar 20, 2007)

Dreday,I do think that this particular board on anxiety and depression can get very "depressing" indeed. And I agree about the biofeedback. My therapist has been bugging me to do it for months. I'm trying instead the hypnotherapy, which so far has also been a waste of money. Hopefully if we keep talking to each other and maybe relaying some positive things, as small as they may be, things might start to improve in some way. Good luck. Keep in touch.-Michelle


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

One thing to remember is that support boards tend to accumulate those that are having trouble finding the right treatment.People who find something that works right off the bat usually don't go looking around the internet for alternatives.If you want to read the board for "there is no hope" that is what you will find (and that is what the depression and anxiety will make you look for which is why it can make things harder than they otherwise would be). There are also a lot of stories of hope and people who did eventually find what worked for them.Try to hope for the best with this treatment. You never know, it might be the thing for you. I did biofeedback for migraines and it did me a world of good.K.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2007)

Hang on - sorry - but who is scaring you - about what???? There are plenty of folk here who have really positive stories to tell - but one of the best features of this board is that people share experiences and hopefully move on from there.I'll tell you a hopeful story if you like - 14 months ago I was sitting in a car pouring sleeping tablets and paracetomols down my neck - I spent 6 weeks in a psyciatric hospital but today I'm well, happy, working and a mum again to 3 kids and a half-way decent wife to my incredibly supportive husband.I had to try 3 rounds of anti-depressants - no, no picnic but I've never felt better. Today - after much trepidation - I went back into the unit that treated me and spoke to a group of patients and health-care professionals about my experiences with mental health services in my Health Care Trust and what its like living with depression (I consider myself in remission) - it took frankly a hell of a lot to talk me into the unit - but I made it and I've patted myself on the back!!!!I'm not sure what your main problem is - psychological or physical - but the first step you need to take is to get the appropriate professional help - it can be patchy, granted but you have to go and ask for help - arm yourself with questions - that way, you structure the interview. Have a look at other forums for alternative methods of treatment too.Please don't be scared - none of this is a picnic but we're all here still standing (just about) aren't we.Sue


----------

